

PG: How to make wealth - knarfd
http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html

======
dkokelley
That's a good article, but I'm pretty sure everyone here knows about his
articles, and has even read most them.

 __If you haven't read them all, you should. They're
good.<http://paulgraham.com/articles.html>

